

Google Conway's Game of Life - PhilipDaineko
https://www.google.com/search?q=Conways+Game+of+Life

======
madiator
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4645457>

------
potomak
<https://www.google.com/search?q=do+a+barrel+roll>

------
aangjie
Am sorry but what's this post about?

~~~
sandfox
Look at the top left of the white area of the page..

~~~
aluhut
I'm in Germany here.

It comes from the rrright...

<http://i.imgur.com/rlJA53d.jpg>

~~~
sandfox
It turns out that I don't know my left from my right.

~~~
sageikosa
Hands up. Palms away. Thumb and index finger extended (don't do this at a
school in the US of A). Whichever one looks like an "L" is left.

Caveat: if you turn your palms inward, you will get confused.

~~~
ajanuary
I used to just go to pick up an imaginary pen to write, and then knew that was
my left (being left handed and all). A lot more discrete.

~~~
Ntrails
I got a wart on my index finger when i was about 7. It was removed within a
month or so but the rough skin from doing so was around a while more.

As soon as I knew it was on my right hand, it stayed for life :)

